# Mock wedding shoot



## photogoddess (Jun 13, 2006)

I haven't had time to really edit through my images but this is one shot that stood out for me. I took it at the Joe Buissink workshop that Malachite and I attended this last Sunday. We had lecture in the morning, a live model shoot with 5 couples, 1 single bride (2 of the couples were in traditional dress from other cultures) and 2 flower girls after lunch and then more lecture in the late afternoon. All in all, it was an amazing workshop. (I took tons of notes :mrgreen: ) It's offered through Popular Photography Magazine as one of their Nikon Master Class Seminars. It was $139 per person and was more than worth every penny. They even fed us breakfast and lunch. :greenpbl:


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Alison (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow, sounds like a fantastic class! I love the colors in this and the expression on the "groom" is great! Very nice lighting. I hope you'll share more!


----------



## elsaspet (Jun 13, 2006)

I love it!  You got to study under Joe Bussink for less than $200?????  Dang!  Let me know when the next one is, and I'll be there.  The David Williams Seminar is costing me ten times that!  (But don't get me wrong, he's awesome too!)


----------



## markc (Jun 13, 2006)

Beautiful! And I really like the clothing.

Unfortunately you got caught by one of my pet peeves as a photographer: they were looking at someone else taking a picture at the same time! No! ME! _I'm_ the photographer, dammit. *sigh*


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 13, 2006)

markc said:
			
		

> Beautiful! And I really like the clothing.
> 
> Unfortunately you got caught by one of my pet peeves as a photographer: they were looking at someone else taking a picture at the same time! No! ME! _I'm_ the photographer, dammit. *sigh*



Hahahahaha - There were so many photographers there, I don't think any of the models knew where to look. 

More...


----------



## Fate (Jun 13, 2006)

Great shots!

Love that last one, great tones!


----------



## elsaspet (Jun 13, 2006)

Gorgeous!  I love the veil shots!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jemmy (Jun 13, 2006)

gorgeous photos xx  and agree with Fate - beautiful tones in the last shot..don't suppose you want to share your secrets? XX


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 13, 2006)

wow, I like 3 and 4 from the second set!


----------



## JonK (Jun 13, 2006)

great work PG! :thumbsup:


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments.  I really had a great time shooting these and am trying to be more edgy and creative with my work. For anyone that is interested, I'm posting my notes from the workshop in another thread. I learned SO much in a short period of time. Now I just need to put the new info to work.


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2006)

Great photos! I love the color


----------

